# WHy is it....



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

....the bigger the dog, the LESS likely they are to swallow that last mouthful of water? lol. 

We were just coming inside, and of course each dog stops at the outside water bowl on the way in.... and all 6 of them failed to swallow that last mouthful of water, letting it just kind of fall out on their way in. 
Now with one dog it might not be a big deal. But I'm pretty sure what is in my dining room qualifies to be a small lake at this point. 
Oh beautiful real 50's hardwood floor... you were never meant to last. 

I freaking love my dogs, dangit. Love them.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Because your danes and boxers have flobbally floppy lips and my greyhound has parrot mouth and when they take that last mouthful they move off quickly because they are on to the next thing and it just spills out. I've got two kids........don't think they are any less messy really ha ha ha!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie's a neat drinker, but its only because we've got a tile floor. If we had wooden floors, you can guarantee she'd spill it everywhere as well. You know, I'm now thinking that I must have floppy lips as well....I always seem to spill my QLD (quiet little drink) down the front of whatever I'm wearing....


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This one has me giggling here! With four dogs I can relate to water on the floors! They come in the house ( we also have awater dish outside that connects to the hose )and yep seems the bigger dogs three of them(not the beagle he's not drippy but he is food wise messy always spills his food from his mouth on the floor ugh!) manage to always get something wet on the floor, but right now don't care because my kitchen floor is torn up,but I am waiting to put (OMG) the new wood floor down. Man, I better get something really good to put down (rug wise)when the dogs walk in for muddy feet and drooling water mouths!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

because water is only fun if the parents have to clean it up off the floor... I swear Tobi holds water in his mouth just to come up and dump it on us!! :lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They get water all over the floor because they love us!
While we are cleaning it up, they come over and give us
sloppy kisses!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

xDDDDD With 6 huuge dogs I can only imagine...
Oh gawd, I would TOTALLY tell them to clean the floor for me, "nuh uh, no water bowl for you, floor, drinky drinky, go, then bowl".
My dogs are pretty neat with water, but when I give them crushed icecubes they *haaaave*to dig their noses in the ice and spill the it all over the place.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

We only have 1 sloppy drinker in our house (*cough* Rayne! *cough*) but she's make up for the others. And it's not that she doesn't swallow just the last gulp, she doesn't seem to swallow any of it!! She'll take a couple drinks, look up at me.....dribble dribble dribble.......couple more drinks, look up......DRIBBLE DRIBBLE etc etc etc. And THEN, when she walks threw the water puddles with her slightly dusty paws, she tracks what turn into muddy dog prints ALL over the house. 

Ugh!


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

Wish I only had a sloppy drinker, Ginger has to put her all 4 paws in it and dance around. Everytime we go for a walk and come back inside she is in the bowl dancing around, water everywhere. Guess her paws are on fire from all that fast walking she is doing.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Guess I'm one of the lucky ones. He never spills a drop on our wooden floors. eace:


----------

